# Does my goat look pregnant??



## Susyr22 (Jul 6, 2011)

Need help determining if my goat is pregnant.
I bred my yearling Nubian doe back on March 28th. And according to an online goat pregnancy calender she will be due on August 25th. I'm not good at determining when she is in heat and I'm thinking the breeding may have took. She was with a male and he mounted her for around 20 minutes or so. She looks like she is getting a little bit fatter but not too much for being due in a month. I don't know if this is hay belly or maybe she is pregnant. I read that first time fresheners sometimes don't show much?
Her teats have always been kind of big and She isn't really developing an udder. Also she won't stand long enough for me too feel movement in her belly. What do you think?
I'm not alowed to post images on here yet since I am new. I will try to add the photos in my comments area


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 6, 2011)

she looks pregnant to me, looks like she is starting to get a little udder, and her vulva looks swollen.  Goodl luck.


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you! Also. I bought CD&T to give to her, Should she have a Bo Se shot at this time also? And from what I understand,she should be wormed again right after she gives birth?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote no, open.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up, it was just a guess on my part. I have had lots of first timers look a lot more bagged out than that 5 weeks before they are due, I was actually thinking august 25th was farther away, time sure does fly by fast.  Is there a chance she is due later than that?  Was she only in with the buck on March 28th?

I would treat her like she is pregnant and vaccinate her and give her some bo=se and then wait and see.  

Keep us updated. 

Maybe wait a couple weeks and post a couple more photos of her.


----------



## Susyr22 (Jul 6, 2011)

She was bred on March 28th . If she is Pregnant, She is due August 25th according to the online goat pregnancy calendar.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think she is bred. She doesn't look "ripe" enough to be that far along, even if she was carrying just a single. But, she may surprise us.


----------

